# Brown going Blonde!



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think your pup may end up looking like Plumcrazy's dog Meau she was born a nice brown then faded into a nice cafe au lait colour ((I think thats the right brown sub thing XD ))

Barb may have some more recent photos
but this is her album of Meau Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - plumcrazy's Album: Chasing Chalumeau's Sweet Etude


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Thank you, I wandered if Eddy might be in for a full colour change, poodle colouring genetics is so confusing, only read a few articles on the web then I started to get a head ache!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The first picture is what Meau looked like at 8 weeks, and the second is from our kennel club's Meet the Breed Event in July - Meau is about 1 1/2 years old in this photo (Lucy our red, is on the left; Meau is on the right...) She has changed quite a bit, eh??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> The first picture is what Meau looked like at 8 weeks, and the second is from our kennel club's Meet the Breed Event in July - Meau is about 1 1/2 years old in this photo (Lucy our red, is on the left; Meau is on the right...) She has changed quite a bit, eh??


Meau is the same color as that Weimaraner!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Whoa! You're right ChocolateMillie!! :lol: Maybe Meau is a Poomaraner!! :scared: ound:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Browns are very notorious for fading! I really don't know much about color genetics at all, but I do believe that most Silver Beiges (diluted brown) are born brown just like those who will stay brown. Regardless, most browns will fade. (But not all! There are a few people on this forums with browns are are still brown as older adults!)

I have a brown who is almost 7 months. She is developing some light brown/white hairs in her tail and along her back in her guard coat. She has never been a deep, dark brown, she is more of a reddish chestnut. She was the lightest brown in the litter, but all puppies were a reddish brown. Her sire is 3 and has faded to a light brown. Her dam is black.

Is yours a reddish brown or a cooler/blackish brown? I have heard from some people on this forum that the redder browns tend to fade more, but the owner of Millie's sire (who has been breeding browns for 30+ years) said that in his experience the cooler/darker browns silver out more than the redder ones (who still might fade to a lighter brown).

Oh, I forgot to say! This is just my gut instinct here (I am NO expert!!!) but if your pup is just now developing some lighter hairs at 16 mo., I would think it is just more of a general case of a fading brown rather than actually clearing to a cafe or silver beige. I could be wrong though! Hopefully someone else who knows more about browns can give you some good advice.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello all,
Thanks for the pics of meau Plumcrazy, Eddy was a dark brown like meau as a pup, turning more of a chestnut in the sun, just like my hair!! 
CM, I wandered as he is already 16 months whether he would turn a lot lighter or not! I would say that most his coat has cream hairs growing in it something like a 1/4 cream to 3/4 brown, it is quit odd really, looks quite cool at the mo. We only noticed it about a couple of months ago now it is coming in quit quick!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, that is happening to Millie as well (but she is quite a bit younger, so I believe she will actually fade to a lighter brown).

From what I have learned here on this forum, I think Eddy is "grizzling". It is similar to what happens to a "bad black", or a black who develops lots of white hairs mixed in and thus fades. My first poodle (Tony) was black with lots of grizzling.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

I have used my phone camera so pics not too good, but here goes!
Is this what grizzling looks like? Eddy's front feet are both a light baige colour, have been since he was about 6 months old.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

jade cat said:


> I have used my phone camera so pics not too good, but here goes!
> Is this what grizzling looks like? Eddy's front feet are both a light baige colour, have been since he was about 6 months old.


It's hard to tell, and I am definitely no expert, but I think that does look like grizzling. (White hairs mixed in). So are the feet a lighter color overall or are they just lighter because of the white hairs mixed in? Maybe you should talk the the breeder and ask her what she thinks?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It looks like grizzling to me as well.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jessie was much darker as a young pup. here's a pic of her at about 9 month & a pic of her at 19 months old. she lightened to a cafe au lait, with her ears, face, and bracelets remaining darker. she started out with grizzling, but that changed. i don't know how to put both pics in this post so i will do a second one of what she looks like now.

9 months


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

here she is @ 19 months - actually not a great pic cause of the lighting. my avatar is a recent pic of her coloring now, too.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello and thank you for the pic's Jessie's mum,

I think I have found out why Eddy has so much light colour comming through, it might be from his mum!!

Here is a pic of Gigi, a month after Eddy's litter were born, Gigi seems to have quit a lot of light hairs in her coat.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

well she may have lightened, but i love her look !!


----------

